# Drawing requests!!!!



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi  all I am homeschooled and am learning to draw/sketch and I am takeing drawing requests of your hedhogs or other pets! I will warn you I'm learning!but if you want a ok drawing for free type in the comments wil a picture and I'll get to it! <3 :grin:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a lot of pictures on my blog (see signature), if you want you can use them as a reference for practice


----------



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's my Bella ... I'd love to have her portrait done :smile:


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey Emma, if you ever want advice, feel free to ask me! I used to go to university for art  This is an excellent way to practice, I hope you get some nice photos!


----------



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

here are some side pics of Bella...


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a really great idea! Here are some pictures of my Moki :grin:

P.S. Three of them are sideways.... idk why. Sorry.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow!  Chestnut says if you have some spare ink, he'd love to be your model


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks like drawing isn't working out Right now so I am going to paint them! That will look so much cooler! I'm really excited I will work onbellas first then koi and then chest nut! If I need anymore pictures I will pm you can you can send them to me there or just put them here. Sorry if this confuses you I just think painting will look better  <3


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

ok I am just getting started, sorry! I will get working then post the pictures here!!!!


----------



## Zola (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm about to be a new hedgie mom and would love a painting of my baby! What a great idea this is Zola!


----------



## AlternianIdiot (Dec 14, 2015)

it will be a few months until i get one but when i do id love a portrate


----------

